# Tax software?



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

which tax software would be best for someone who’s income is only from ride sharing?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

artemis said:


> which tax software would be best for someone who's income is only from ride sharing?


The Volunteer Income Tax Assistance (VITA) will prepare your taxes FREE with their software if your net income is less than $54,000.
https://www.irs.gov/individuals/free-tax-return-preparation-for-you-by-volunteers


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Credit Karma does your taxes online totally free, including federal, state, 1099 and W2. 
You have to be a member of their credit score monitoring service but that is free too.


----------



## cdbern (Aug 23, 2016)

Uber is offering Turbo Tax self employed for free. All you have to do is follow the link from the uber partner dashboard under the tax info link.


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

cdbern said:


> Uber is offering Turbo Tax self employed for free. All you have to do is follow the link from the uber partner dashboard under the tax info link.


I just noticed that too...wish I had known that before I purchased Turbo Tax from Costco....hope they will let me return it (not sure on software return policies but I'll find out later today...)


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

El Gato said:


> I just noticed that too...wish I had known that before I purchased Turbo Tax from Costco....hope they will let me return it (not sure on software return policies but I'll find out later today...)


I think they will take it back if you haven't broken the seal. Good luck!


----------

